# IBANEZ RG7 - Dino Cazares



## nurg (Mar 1, 2007)

I´m in search for any information about Dino´s models "cazares" and "diablo". 

_http://www.ibanezregister.com/
"This is a Dino Cazares LACS Ibanez 7 string that was used on the Digimortal tour. It has the fixed bridge Lo-Pro tremolo that isn't available to non-endorsees. It is a neck thru that has a EMG DC707 in the bridge and one volume. The serial number is LA010501, meaning it was produced on Jan 5th, 2001. It is heavier than a Les Paul and it has amazing tone/sustain. I haven't seen any others like it."_

also i´m interested in any experience with the RG2228 8´s!!!

happy posting


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 1, 2007)

There's lots of pictures of the Dino models here: http://7-string.com/7.pl?direct=7-String_Guitars


----------



## nikt (Mar 1, 2007)

Mayzan, website administrator of www.7-string.com is the owner of "Diablo" model

http://mayzan.com/gear.p


ask him about it


----------



## Shawn (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome!  JTM has one too. It's very nice.


----------



## thedonutman (Mar 1, 2007)

What is a "fixed bridge tremolo"?


----------



## nikt (Mar 1, 2007)

double locking fixed bridge like on this guitar:
http://ibanez.com/eg/guitar.aspx?m=MTM1


----------



## thedonutman (Mar 1, 2007)

So its basically just a blocked off Floating trem? That lets you tune at the bridge with the fine tuners?

What is the benefit? More tuning stability?


----------



## nikt (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 1, 2007)

thedonutman said:


> So its basically just a blocked off Floating trem? That lets you tune at the bridge with the fine tuners?
> 
> What is the benefit? More tuning stability?



Yes, more stability. 

And its not really blocked off so much as it is a floating bridge thats unable to move at all (IE, no space in the trem cavity, if there even is a cavity) which would give more sustain, too.


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2007)

All I want is this fucking guitar. NOW IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK???????


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 1, 2007)

nikt said:


> Mayzan, website administrator of www.7-string.com is the owner of "Diablo" model
> 
> http://mayzan.com/gear.p
> 
> ...



Mayzan also makes Marty Friedmans website, www.martyfriedman.com

Sweet to know hes big into 7s


----------



## Hexer (Mar 1, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> All I want is this fucking guitar. NOW IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK???????



no it isnt....... as long as I get one, too


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 1, 2007)

Marty should play 7s.


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Marty should play 7s.



Wouldn't that be cool.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 1, 2007)

I know.. He has afew songs with 7 strings or B tuned 6s..

Catfight - Music for speeding
Stigmata Addiction - Loudspeaker

Those are the only two I know of for sure, but I think theres afew others that could be played on a 7 (least I play them on 7)


----------



## Hellraizer (Mar 1, 2007)

yea dino's are sweet ass guitars


----------



## playstopause (Mar 1, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> All I want is this fucking guitar. NOW IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK???????



 



Hellraizer said:


> yea dino's are sweet ass guitars



I really like this one too. Reverse ftw.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 2, 2007)

playstopause said:


> I really like this one too. Reverse ftw.


 
Donnie used to own that. It's apparently routed for a neck single coil under the pickguard.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep, that was mine and I'm glad 7-string.com used my pic without my permission and watermarked it. 

Here's a pic of Dino with it in the studio. Notice the single coil in the neck position. You can also see a pic of Dino using it live in the booklet for the Fear Factory Digital Connectivity DVD.


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

Man, that's a sweet guitar.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 2, 2007)

That red and white one looks a lot like one I was looking at on eBay a long time ago. The auction said that it had been Dino's, and I really wanted to bid, but I was broke. It went for some crazy low price, too... I'm still sad about it. Later on the same thing happened with one of his modded JCM 800s  I get sad whenever I think of having missed out on those


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> That red and white one looks a lot like one I was looking at on eBay a long time ago. The auction said that it had been Dino's, and I really wanted to bid, but I was broke. It went for some crazy low price, too... I'm still sad about it. Later on the same thing happened with one of his modded JCM 800s  I get sad whenever I think of having missed out on those



Yeah, he's sold some before, I just never know when. 

Nor do I have the money.  

All I need is my Ibanez endorsement and I won't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 2, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> That red and white one looks a lot like one I was looking at on eBay a long time ago. The auction said that it had been Dino's, and I really wanted to bid, but I was broke. It went for some crazy low price, too... I'm still sad about it. Later on the same thing happened with one of his modded JCM 800s  I get sad whenever I think of having missed out on those


That was probably when I sold it. I don't think it went for more than about $1250. Which is about what I'd say it's worth. Maybe even a little less. It was pretty hammered.


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

That guitar was the one that Dino's tech put around my neck to take a picture with. Of course, the camera jammed.  

Piece of shit.


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 2, 2007)

Donnie said:


> You can also see a pic of Dino using it live in the booklet for the Fear Factory Digital Connectivity DVD.



The very first opening shot of Dino in that DVD is of him playing my (his at the time)guitar.
I've got an FF live show (Bizzare Festival,Germany,'01 i think?)on my computer somewhere and he plays that red one on a couple of tracks,mine on a few tracks and his black reverse for the rest.
I liked that red one of yours Donnie.It's got a bit of a custom UV vibe with that pickguard.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love the red one with the pickguard, and I like the plain red DC one too. Why do I never see these for sale?


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dino sold a bunch (probably around 6) when he split with FF.
A few were sold on by the original buyers and the few that are out there have found owners who aren't in a hurry to get rid of them,so you're not really likely to see any for sale anytime soon.
Clone isn't gonna' sell either of his,i'm not intending to sell mine and Mayzan definitely won't sell his because he's loaded.
I did get offered another one of his that was a baritone LACS but it involved taking it as a part swap for mine.No go!
I might get back in touch when i've got a bit of cash to spare and buy it though,but there' always something else i want more.

As this is a Dino based thread i feel obliged..........


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Dino sold a bunch (probably around 6) when he split with FF.
> A few were sold on by the original buyers and the few that are out there have found owners who aren't in a hurry to get rid of them,so you're not really likely to see any for sale anytime soon.
> Clone isn't gonna' sell either of his,i'm not intending to sell mine and Mayzan definitely won't sell his because he's loaded.
> 
> As this is a Dino based thread i feel obliged..........



You son of a bitch.


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 2, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> You son of a bitch.


 Sorry dude 
You never know,i might wake up one day and find i've totally gone off the guitar and have to sell it instantly,for like $50 or something.

Stranger things have happened (not very often though!)


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 2, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Dino sold a bunch (probably around 6) when he split with FF.
> A few were sold on by the original buyers and the few that are out there have found owners who aren't in a hurry to get rid of them,so you're not really likely to see any for sale anytime soon.
> Clone isn't gonna' sell either of his,i'm not intending to sell mine and Mayzan definitely won't sell his because he's loaded.
> I did get offered another one of his that was a baritone LACS but it involved taking it as a part swap for mine.No go!
> ...



   HOT... How much do these babies go for?


----------



## Aaron (Mar 2, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Dino sold a bunch (probably around 6) when he split with FF.
> A few were sold on by the original buyers and the few that are out there have found owners who aren't in a hurry to get rid of them,so you're not really likely to see any for sale anytime soon.
> Clone isn't gonna' sell either of his,i'm not intending to sell mine and Mayzan definitely won't sell his because he's loaded.
> I did get offered another one of his that was a baritone LACS but it involved taking it as a part swap for mine.No go!
> ...



Guitarded


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 2, 2007)

They don't tend to go much at all.
The last time one sold (a while back) it went for about $1500 but i've been offered like lots more than that.
Dino made me a mighty tempting offer but i resisted (only just though)
He hasn't sold any more for some years and probably won't again.

Clone (the guy who owns the Red DC inlay one and the White Brujerias one)has had lots of offers for his and turned them down too.
He originally owned mine and sold it in a moment of weakness.He also offered to buy it back from me too.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 2, 2007)

so jtm45, you actually know dino? isnt he pretty loaded? why did he sell his fiddles?


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 2, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> so jtm45, you actually know dino? isnt he pretty loaded? why did he sell his fiddles?



Nah,i wouldn't say 'know' as such.
More of aquaintance!
He seems like a good guy though.

Not really sure why he sold them.He said something about being pissed when he left FF (it wasn't on the best of terms)and i think the guitars held memories (esp. this one!).
He also had some of his gear stolen,which pissed him off something rotten too.

He's still got quite a few nice ones left though and he's had a few new ones (the Camo and the Italian Flag ones,and his 8).


----------



## Volsung (Mar 2, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> He's still got quite a few nice ones left though and he's had a few new ones (the Camo and the *Italian Flag *ones,and his 8).



Mexican flag.  

Anywho... we outta e-mail Ibanez about a Dino-7 (or something VERY much like it) until they can't take it anymore. They did the 8s, why not a few more 7s..........ah, if only.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 3, 2007)

Dino... had great guitars  .... Before Ibanez he was playing ... ESP as i remember


----------



## nikt (Mar 3, 2007)

LACS that Mayzan hes got is one of those that were stolen from Dino. I remember some thread about it on Asesino forum also


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 3, 2007)

nikt said:


> LACS that Mayzan hes got is one of those that were stolen from Dino. I remember some thread about it on Asesino forum also



Really ? I didnt know that...


----------



## thrill74 (Mar 3, 2007)

I've been talking to my builder friend about building a Dino clone, the one from that Guitar World a few years back. It's black with a white pearloid pickguard, Ebony fretboard with binding and no inlay, with reverse headstock. So far he said he'd do it for about 1K, with the logo, with a light Ash body. I've had my eye on that Dino axe for years!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 4, 2007)

Hope you get it


----------



## zea7 (Mar 4, 2007)

Man, wish that I saw Dino's guitar for sell then. Would have bought it too


----------



## Donnie (Mar 4, 2007)

Man, I wish this place was around when I sold my Dino 7. I could have made a small fortune.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 4, 2007)

JTM, yours has always been one of my favorite "Dino" LACS 7s. I like CLone's white one alot too.


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Man, I wish this place was around when I sold my Dino 7. I could have made a small fortune.



I would have probably helped with that.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 5, 2007)

Donnie, any idea who owns your old Dino now? You should get them to sign up if you do.


----------



## thrill74 (Mar 6, 2007)

Rick, I love your avatar man!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 6, 2007)

what does the LACS stand for?


----------



## thrill74 (Mar 6, 2007)

Los Angeles Custom Shop?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 7, 2007)

Correct.


----------



## Sevenstringer (Mar 20, 2007)

I owned the black neck thru 7 with the fixed bridge and the red one with the white pick-guard. I sold them when I stopped playing 7 strings. If you have questions, feel free to contact me


----------



## nikt (Mar 20, 2007)

who own them now and whats the price


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

thrill74 said:


> Rick, I love your avatar man!



Thanks, bro. It's a logo from my online clothing company, Metal Threads.



nikt said:


> who own them now and whats the price



I wonder if they'd even sell it. Probably only out of desperation.


----------



## nikt (Mar 20, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I wonder if they'd even sell it. Probably only out of desperation.



I was joking. 

first time I can say that I don't care if they want to sell it. I'm buying something now and will be more happy with it


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

I knew you were. If I had a Dino, I'd want to be buried with it.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 21, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Yes, more stability.
> 
> And its not really blocked off so much as it is a floating bridge thats unable to move at all (IE, no space in the trem cavity, if there even is a cavity) which would give more sustain, too.



Correct. There is no trem cavity to be blocked. The bridge sits on two posts just like a tune o matic, and is completely unmovable.


----------



## thedownside (Mar 21, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Correct. There is no trem cavity to be blocked. The bridge sits on two posts just like a tune o matic, and is completely unmovable.



does anyone have any good pics of this? i'd be very curious to see it, i'm looking at changing the bridge on an rg 6 stringer that i have that doesnt have a trem.


----------

